# Has anyone successfully tried substituting Wood chips in a pellet smoker?   Fast Eddy, traeger, rec



## rogerdodger

Has anyone successfully tried using Wood chips a pellet smoker?   Fast Eddy, traeger, rec tec, yoder, etc.

If wood chips were small enough, can they be loaded into the hopper and feed through the auger without jamming it?

I know it's risky but I really need to know if this is possible.

I realize pellet smokers were designed for pellets only. but I live in a country where they do not sell food grade wood pellets and would have to haul them over from the states (which could be crazy expensive and risky if I couldnt ship them anymore)

I want to purchase a commercial fast eddy for catering use but anyone any experience substituting wood chips for pellets would be greatly appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Just my opinion, I own a GMG....  I would highly suggest not doing that... The auger & burn pot are designed for pellets which are made in a compressed way to burn efficient, yet produce different levels of smokiness at different temps...  Pellets fit nice & tight in the auger, not sure wood chips would do the same !    I'd hate to see ya try wood chips & have the fire feed back up into your pellet hopper, that'd really stink !


----------



## westby

Not designed for chips.


----------



## welshrarebit

If you have access to a fast eddie and are planning on using it for catering I'd suggest buying pellets in bulk and have them shipped to you. 

There are traeger dealers in New Zealand and Australia. I bet the shipping from there wouldn't be so bad. Heck see if traeger would make you their supplier for Korea! 

Just trying to think outside the charcoal basket...


----------



## seenred

As the others mentioned, pellet cookers aren't designed to burn other fuels.  Disregarding that and burning anything other than pellets would likely void the grill's warranty.  So if the wood chips jammed the auger and broke something, or if the fire pot got too hot and melted the controls, you'd have to eat the cost of repairing the damage.

If you really can't get pellets at all in your country, you might contact Fast Eddy at Cookshack - I believe there is contact info on their website - and ask him about this.  Maybe he'd say its no problem...but I'm doubtful.  Plus, if you are planning to purchase one of his grills, he'd probably go out of his way to help you get pellet fuel too.  I've chatted with him a couple of times in another forum, and he seems like a really good guy..

Red


----------

